# Pancake Batter - does it keep?



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a quick one - I often make too much pancake batter in the morning and end up chucking it - just flour, milk, eggs, bi-carb soda.

My question is - can it be stored for later in the day or even the next morning, or am I better off cooking and freezing the extras?

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## angel (Dec 13, 2000)

for a couple of days if refrigerated in an air tight container.
(\o/)


----------



## redalert (Jan 4, 2007)

Try to gauge how much you use compared to how much you usually chuck out then adjust the mix to make as close to the volume you'll use as possible, therefore eliminating batter wastage. 

Remember....

Greed is good. Waste is bad. Very, very bad.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

You can keep it for a few days in the fridge. I would probably go ahead and cook it up and then have quick breakfasts with the pancakes. Just like the frozen ones in the grocery stores, you can just pop them in the microwave or oven, warm them up, and eat.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Years ago I had a roommate who'd do just that. He'd freeze the pancakes (or waffles) and store them plastic bags, and then heat 'em when he wanted a quick breakfast or a snack. That would be my choice for the extra batter as the frozen, finiahed product will keep longer than just the batter in the fridge.

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't think it will keep. The soda will quickly lose its leavening ability and the resutling pancakes won't have the right texture. 

Cook them off, save them for later.

Phil


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I have to agree with Phill on this one. The reason is that pancakes get their rise from the chemical reaction between and base (the baking soda) and the acid (usually lactic acid in milk or buttermilk.) 
After a short time, the acid and base have neutralized and you won't get any rise at all.

I cook them all, and just freeze or fridge the extras and pop them in the toaster to heat up.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yup. Once the chemical reaction has finished (acid + soda = CO2), the trapped gas in the batter won't stay for more than a day. Better to cook them all, freeze, and toast when needed. I do that, too.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, great tips. Think I'll:
(a) make less
(b) cook up the excess and freeze for days I ain't got the time (or for a late night snack  )

I was concerned about the mix going flat.

Thanks again
Daina


----------



## aubrey edge (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## happyhelen (Feb 5, 2016)

Use all the batter by making extra pancakes - the pancakes will freeze really well


----------

